# 600D Error 70



## CianOReilly (Jul 1, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I was shooting a race a few days ago, and got caught in heavy rain. My 600D got abolutely soaked, but continued to work fine.

When I got home, I took it back out of my bag and when I tried to take a picture, the shutter stayed open for a few seconds and then I got an error 70. I decided to take the lens off, and put it in the hotpress for a few days but I still get the error 70 whenever I try to take a picture. 

Is there any possible way of fixing this without bringing it to Canon?

If I did bring it to Canon, approximately how much would I be charged?


----------



## KmH (Jul 1, 2014)

What is a hotpress?

You could try the standard solution for wet consumer electronics - sealing the camera, sans lens, in a zip-lock bag that has 2 cups of raw rice in it.
Set the camera on top of the rice for 2 or 4 days. The rice will absorb any excess moisture.

I suspect it's likely to late and some electronics/controls in the camera have been short circuited because of moisture.
That would also means it won't be a warranty repair.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jul 1, 2014)

CianOReilly said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I was shooting a race a few days ago, and got caught in heavy rain. My 600D got abolutely soaked, but continued to work fine.
> 
> ...



First try replacing the memory card - see if maybe that doesn't resolve the issue.  Only other thing I could think of that might help would be to reflash the firmware - other than that I think you'll most likely have to send it in for repair.  I would check though, if it's under warranty just make sure reflashing the firmware doesn't void the warranty before trying it.


----------

